# presi traverse in Dec



## rhumbline (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm planning to try the traverse this Dec, 2002 just before new years.
 I have read many articles about the traverse and routes, but I would
like to chat with someone who has actually done it. I was planning to
start in the North and travel south through the range (or is it better
to go up Crawford and do the southern peaks, camp, and then do the
northern peaks)? Is it easy to hitch back to the car from Madison to
Pinkham.
I have done most of the peaks in winter as 1day trips and I have all
the necessary gear.
Does a cell phone work up there?
I'm also planning to go solo and bivy along the way, to save on weight.

If anyone is interested in going, lets chat.  Everyone I know thinks its crazy


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 16, 2002)

*Presi traverse*

I believe you got some answers over on AMC's site where you also posted the question.  North to South is the preferred direction.  I also have done most of them in winter as day trips.  (Planning on doing Washinton right after Christmas.)


----------

